# Sticky  The USA FAQ



## Fatbrit

This is a work in progress....

[Okay, about time we had an FAQ!

General plan is:
It's a sticky at the top of our forum.
If you want to contribute to our body of knowledge, just post a reply on this thread and I'll cut and paste it into this post so it's not all spread out.
All contributions, however small, will be credited at the bottom of the thread.]

Immigration

Abbreviations
CIMT - crime involving moral turpitude
CBP - Customs and Border Protection
DCF - direct consular filing
DV - diversity visa
GC - green card
IV - immigrant visa
NIV - non-immigrant visa
NIW - national interest waiver
POE - port of entry
PR - permanent resident/residency
UKC - UK citizen
USC - US citizen
USCIS - United States Citizenship and Immigration Services
VWP - visa waiver program


Overview


Visiting
VWP B-1/2
ESTA

Immigrant visas
Family sponsorship
US citizens may sponsor: spouse, fiancée, parents, sons and daughters, and siblings. The last two categories will involve a substantial wait.
Permanent residents may sponsor: spouses, children, and unmarried sons and daughters. All categories involve a substantial wait.

Diversity visa
Diversity Immigrant Visa Program makes available 50,000 permanent resident visas annually, drawn from random selection among all entries to persons who meet strict eligibility requirements from countries with low rates of immigration to the United States. *Eligibility depends on place of birth, not citizenship, but you can claim the birth place of your spouse or, in some limited case, that of your parents.*

Excluded countries for 2010 are: BRAZIL, CANADA, CHINA (mainland-born), COLOMBIA, DOMINICAN REPUBLIC, ECUADOR, EL SALVADOR, GUATEMALA, HAITI, INDIA, JAMAICA, MEXICO, PAKISTAN, PHILIPPINES, PERU, POLAND, SOUTH KOREA, UNITED KINGDOM (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, and VIETNAM.

Official entry site is: Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery and entry in the lottery is free.

EB-5

Non-immigrant visas
Family sponsorship

Non-immigrant visas
F-1 and J-1 visas


Practicalities


Driving License
Licenses are issued by state governments, and requirements and rules vary. You can find information by Googling for 'statename drivers license' and choosing the site that ends with '.gov'

You can drive on your home country license, as long as it has a picture, for a limited time after arrival. Each state will have a time limit for how long you can live there without getting a new license. This applies to us, too, when we move from state to state. Validity varies. Florida licenses are good for seven years, some states make you renew every year.

Bank Account
You are not required to have a Social Security Number in order to open a bank account; however, once you receive one you will be asked to provide the number to the bank.


Schools


Social Security Number
if you are ineligible to receive a Social Security number, you may open certain interest-bearing accounts that enable you to obtain an ITIN (Individual Tax Identification Number) which, for most intents and purposes, functions the same as an SSN

You are not required to provide your SSN to any private company that requests it (such as cell phone companies, cable companies, etc); however, they reserve the right to not do business with you if you do refuse to provide it.

Do not apply for the SSN until you have been lawfully in the US for at least 10 days. Your information takes approximately this long to trickle from the Port of Entry (POE) to the national systems such as Social Security. If you apply before the Social Security Administration can see your information on their screen, your application will likely be set aside and might take months to receive the card. If you wait ten days after arrival, your information should be visible in their system and you will receive the card between 2-6 weeks.

------------------------
Credits: Tiffani, synthia


----------



## synthia

Maybe we should point out that in the light of the current economic crisis, the chances of obtaining a work visa have been dramatically reduced.


----------



## Tiffani

I haven't forgotten the F-1 and J-1 stuff but my brain hurts trying to put it all together (and it doesn't seem like there's a huge market for those visa types on here anyway -- except in the context of "how can I get PR from a non-immigrant visa?".

HOWEVER, I have noticed on the Oz thread and now on this thread that when people are in the "hostility stage" of cultural adjustment, they are confused and even ashamed of the way they are feeling. It seems to take a very brave soul to admit "hey, sometimes it really sucks here" and once they do, they get tons of support from people who say "I know EXACTLY how you feel" (but were maybe afraid to speak up when they were going through it?)

Maybe it'd be worth it to list the Stages of Cultural Adjustment either on this sticky or on its own sticky -- it'd probably be worth it to have it on all the country forums and the general forum too -- so that people will realise that YES, it's normal (and it does exist) and NO, it's nothing to be ashamed of. 

Here are my stages, borrowed from years of personal, interpersonal, and professional experience with culture shock..

Stage 1: Euphoria Stage. Usually right after arrival. Everything is new and interesting and you can't wait to learn about this fascinating new place. This is the "I LOVE THIS PLACE!" stage of cultural adjustment.
Stage 2: Hostility Stage. Often within several months of arrival. You start to realise that the place is not Utopia, and things start to irritate you about the culture. You may isolate yourself from locals and, if possible, attempt to interact with people from your home culture. Depressive symptoms can often ensue. This is the "THESE PEOPLE ARE ALL CRAZY!!" stage of cultural adjustment
Stage 3: Acceptance Stage. After several months to a year. You begin to understand the rationale behind the differences you have noticed and realise that just because the culture is different doesn't mean it's wrong. You notice that certain aspects of your new culture are even desirable compared to your home culture. This is the Lightbulb-Goes-Off, "OH, I GET IT!" stage.
Stage 4: Biculturality. Usually this takes several years to achieve. You feel equally at home in both cultures and have a full understanding of each. You are no less the person you were, but you are happy to adopt aspects of the new culture and integrate them into your home culture. This is the "I CAN LIVE HAPPILY IN BOTH PLACES" stage. 

Please note that not all of these stages will be experienced by each person, and not necessarily in the time-frame mentioned. These are simply guidelines. An individual may go through waves of euphoria, hostility, and acceptance for several years before finally reaching biculturality. Some people may never feel 100% bicultural, and others may never experience euphoria or hostility. 

All of this, however, is normal. Part of the point of this forum is to help you through your stages of cultural adjustment. If, however, during the "hostility stage" you start to notice prolonged symptoms of clinical depression such as sleeplessness, hopelessness, or change in appetite, please consider speaking to your physician. Above all, do not retreat into isolation or interaction only with your compatriots. The best way to get through the hostility stage is immersion in your new culture, and meeting locals who can help you understand why they are the way they are.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Tiffani, let me just add a couple of things to your stages of adjustment (which are, I might add, very good information for all).

I did alot of reading before I made my big move over to Europe from the US. Several of the books I read at the time noted that your feelings about your new homeland tend to go in cycles - and one author even claimed that the cycles tend to run about 3 to 6 months, at least at the beginning. I found that to be true for me, in any event.

The first few years in a new culture, it's perfectly normal to feel real happy about being where you are for a while, followed by a bout of "stupid culture - why the heck do people here act so weird all the time?" It gets worse if you're trying to learn a new language or re-learn one you haven't used in a long time because there's a real sense of being shut out of things when you have trouble communicating with the locals.

Sometimes you just have to take the attitude that this, too, shall pass. It usually does. But if it doesn't you need to sit down and figure exactly what the problem really is and then do something about it - sign up for some language lessons, find a club to join so you can meet some people, or maybe consider going back home, at least for a visit to see for yourself if things were really the way you remember them there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia

In the JET program (for new graduates teaching English in Japanese public schools for a year), new arrivals are actually given a schedule of what their feelings will be. Everyone I met in the program told me that they were sure they had done so much research that it wasn't going to happen to them. And everyone of them said it was uncannily accurate.

It really applies to all new ventures: Three weeks of honeymoon, then a downward trend as you start to recognize problems. At three months you hit a bottom because this is sufficient time to recognize almost all the problems but not sufficient time to develop coping skills. Then, somewhere around six months, you will be cruising through the supermarket or doing some other task that used to be daunting, and you'll suddenly realize you are just fine. I try to never, ever, make a major decision three months into anything, because it will be bad.


----------



## shortib

*We call it "going LOCAL"*

The final stage she mentions: Going "Local" (a joke on the Spanish word "loco" for "crazy") is harder to do in inclimate weather. Snow, rain, fog and short days in the US winter time gets everyone down.

I suggest getting a UV lamp and taking weekend trips down south. 

I live in the east valley (Tempe, Phoenix, Scottsdale) of Arizona (culturally different universe than many US cities). I was driving with the top-down all day yesterday, thinking that many other urbanites might feel pretty bad... -While flights are cheep, hotels are empty and skies are blue here, use it as an excuse to jump right in. Come visit sunny warm Arizona. Check out ASU (Art Classs at ASU Gammage are open to everyone) and Spring training is always enjoyable for sports fans.

PS: my raja yoga classes in Hong Kong didn't work, to battle my hostility stage in China.
-had to get away from crowds.

Cheers, 
-Stephanie




Tiffani said:


> I haven't forgotten the F-1 and J-1 stuff but my brain hurts trying to put it all together (and it doesn't seem like there's a huge market for those visa types on here anyway -- except in the context of "how can I get PR from a non-immigrant visa?".
> 
> HOWEVER, I have noticed on the Oz thread and now on this thread that when people are in the "hostility stage" of cultural adjustment, they are confused and even ashamed of the way they are feeling. It seems to take a very brave soul to admit "hey, sometimes it really sucks here" and once they do, they get tons of support from people who say "I know EXACTLY how you feel" (but were maybe afraid to speak up when they were going through it?)
> 
> Maybe it'd be worth it to list the Stages of Cultural Adjustment either on this sticky or on its own sticky -- it'd probably be worth it to have it on all the country forums and the general forum too -- so that people will realise that YES, it's normal (and it does exist) and NO, it's nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> Here are my stages, borrowed from years of personal, interpersonal, and professional experience with culture shock..
> 
> Stage 1: Euphoria Stage. Usually right after arrival. Everything is new and interesting and you can't wait to learn about this fascinating new place. This is the "I LOVE THIS PLACE!" stage of cultural adjustment.
> Stage 2: Hostility Stage. Often within several months of arrival. You start to realise that the place is not Utopia, and things start to irritate you about the culture. You may isolate yourself from locals and, if possible, attempt to interact with people from your home culture. Depressive symptoms can often ensue. This is the "THESE PEOPLE ARE ALL CRAZY!!" stage of cultural adjustment
> Stage 3: Acceptance Stage. After several months to a year. You begin to understand the rationale behind the differences you have noticed and realise that just because the culture is different doesn't mean it's wrong. You notice that certain aspects of your new culture are even desirable compared to your home culture. This is the Lightbulb-Goes-Off, "OH, I GET IT!" stage.
> Stage 4: Biculturality. Usually this takes several years to achieve. You feel equally at home in both cultures and have a full understanding of each. You are no less the person you were, but you are happy to adopt aspects of the new culture and integrate them into your home culture. This is the "I CAN LIVE HAPPILY IN BOTH PLACES" stage.
> 
> Please note that not all of these stages will be experienced by each person, and not necessarily in the time-frame mentioned. These are simply guidelines. An individual may go through waves of euphoria, hostility, and acceptance for several years before finally reaching biculturality. Some people may never feel 100% bicultural, and others may never experience euphoria or hostility.
> 
> All of this, however, is normal. Part of the point of this forum is to help you through your stages of cultural adjustment. If, however, during the "hostility stage" you start to notice prolonged symptoms of clinical depression such as sleeplessness, hopelessness, or change in appetite, please consider speaking to your physician. Above all, do not retreat into isolation or interaction only with your compatriots. The best way to get through the hostility stage is immersion in your new culture, and meeting locals who can help you understand why they are the way they are.


----------



## MikeZ

*E3 to greencard?*

Have been in US for 2.5 yrs now under an E3 from OZ,
Have renewed (no problems, very quick actually but took 3 months for E3D's to come through for the family) and am now thinking about Greencard app as the E3 is tied to employee and wanted flexibility if something were to happen in this environment.
Didn't want to have to up and off in 10 days (sell house, rip kids from school, wife leaves her job etc) if all things fell flat.
SO have thought about GC. I know the main idea behind E3 is to prove you intend to return to OZ but I do not see that applying for GC negates that desire. I have all family in OZ, bank accounts, superannuation (401) but I just want a greater stability than the 2 yr renewal and employee tie-in. Qn is is it best to request a change of status from E3 to GC or a totally new application? I also have a feeling that the 2-3yr timeframe will see my GC app still being processed when my next E3 renewal comes due Oct 2010.
I've heard so many horror stories from applicants using immigration attorneys that I am hesitant to go down this path, I'm pretty organised and can follow instructions fairly easily!!) even though we use them for the H1 app employees we employ.
Thoughts?


----------



## chrissyG

Tiffani said:


> I haven't forgotten the F-1 and J-1 stuff but my brain hurts trying to put it all together (and it doesn't seem like there's a huge market for those visa types on here anyway -- except in the context of "how can I get PR from a non-immigrant visa?".
> 
> HOWEVER, I have noticed on the Oz thread and now on this thread that when people are in the "hostility stage" of cultural adjustment, they are confused and even ashamed of the way they are feeling. It seems to take a very brave soul to admit "hey, sometimes it really sucks here" and once they do, they get tons of support from people who say "I know EXACTLY how you feel" (but were maybe afraid to speak up when they were going through it?)
> 
> Maybe it'd be worth it to list the Stages of Cultural Adjustment either on this sticky or on its own sticky -- it'd probably be worth it to have it on all the country forums and the general forum too -- so that people will realise that YES, it's normal (and it does exist) and NO, it's nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> Here are my stages, borrowed from years of personal, interpersonal, and professional experience with culture shock..
> 
> Stage 1: Euphoria Stage. Usually right after arrival. Everything is new and interesting and you can't wait to learn about this fascinating new place. This is the "I LOVE THIS PLACE!" stage of cultural adjustment.
> Stage 2: Hostility Stage. Often within several months of arrival. You start to realise that the place is not Utopia, and things start to irritate you about the culture. You may isolate yourself from locals and, if possible, attempt to interact with people from your home culture. Depressive symptoms can often ensue. This is the "THESE PEOPLE ARE ALL CRAZY!!" stage of cultural adjustment
> Stage 3: Acceptance Stage. After several months to a year. You begin to understand the rationale behind the differences you have noticed and realise that just because the culture is different doesn't mean it's wrong. You notice that certain aspects of your new culture are even desirable compared to your home culture. This is the Lightbulb-Goes-Off, "OH, I GET IT!" stage.
> Stage 4: Biculturality. Usually this takes several years to achieve. You feel equally at home in both cultures and have a full understanding of each. You are no less the person you were, but you are happy to adopt aspects of the new culture and integrate them into your home culture. This is the "I CAN LIVE HAPPILY IN BOTH PLACES" stage.
> 
> Please note that not all of these stages will be experienced by each person, and not necessarily in the time-frame mentioned. These are simply guidelines. An individual may go through waves of euphoria, hostility, and acceptance for several years before finally reaching biculturality. Some people may never feel 100% bicultural, and others may never experience euphoria or hostility.
> 
> All of this, however, is normal. Part of the point of this forum is to help you through your stages of cultural adjustment. If, however, during the "hostility stage" you start to notice prolonged symptoms of clinical depression such as sleeplessness, hopelessness, or change in appetite, please consider speaking to your physician. Above all, do not retreat into isolation or interaction only with your compatriots. The best way to get through the hostility stage is immersion in your new culture, and meeting locals who can help you understand why they are the way they are.


Interesting reading, I was just expecting to love it but of course they'll be things I miss too. Since I'm going over on a fiance visa I certainly hope I don't ever get to the 'hostility' stage


----------



## Green Cheek

I just wanted to thank you for the previous few posts in this thread. I now have a feeling of 'this too will pass'.

Having been in the US for 6 weeks, I am now at the 'stupid culture' stage! Not being able to find what I want in the supermarket, why aren't there any roundabouts instead of endless red lights, and why does everybody pronounce words wrong....except me of course! Married to an American who has been with me in the UK for ten years, I'm now the foreigner ('hey, I lurrvv your accent'!)

Hopefully, or should I say....I'm sure, things will change once I find work. Oh and did I mention that I can't work here because my British medical qualifications which took me 5 years to get, including 2 years postgrad, are not accepted in the US. From being a Professional person in the UK, I am now uncertified. That really hurts me a lot.

Well, keep up the good work and I'll keep looking for meaningful occupation.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Green Cheek said:


> I just wanted to thank you for the previous few posts in this thread. I now have a feeling of 'this too will pass'.
> 
> Having been in the US for 6 weeks, I am now at the 'stupid culture' stage! Not being able to find what I want in the supermarket, why aren't there any roundabouts instead of endless red lights, and why does everybody pronounce words wrong....except me of course! Married to an American who has been with me in the UK for ten years, I'm now the foreigner ('hey, I lurrvv your accent'!)
> 
> Hopefully, or should I say....I'm sure, things will change once I find work. Oh and did I mention that I can't work here because my British medical qualifications which took me 5 years to get, including 2 years postgrad, are not accepted in the US. From being a Professional person in the UK, I am now uncertified. That really hurts me a lot.
> 
> Well, keep up the good work and I'll keep looking for meaningful occupation.


Welcome to the club! What you're talking about sounds very familiar - from when I first arrived in France with my French husband. You go through various ups and downs in cycles for the first couple of years.

But one way around the qualification issue is to get creative. As the old saying goes, "if you can't do, teach." Or, as it seems to work these days, "if you can't do, consult." Find big companies that make products you used in your medical profession - they may want to make use of your expertise. Or find companies that do "continuing education" type training or who produce medical-related software. It takes some shifting of your thought process, but with a little creativity you should be able to find something related to your training. In five years' time you won't recognize yourself!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## suzydog

Just joined this forum and came upon your post. I'm wondering what would possess anyone to move to the US, since I'm from here and can't stand it. Anyway I just wanted you to know that I moved from upstate New York to Atlanta Georgia 3 years ago and I believe what you are experiencing is The South. Which is not at all like The North. If you're very conservative and religious, the South will work well for you. Otherwise, make sure you're smack in the middle of an urban area to retain your sanity. Or convince your hubby to move north of the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## glenda penot

can you help us with some questions about french retirement for French National living in the US


----------



## mikey_578

When can I apply for the lottery?


----------



## LostNFound

heres a stupid question..can ya swap citizenship with ppl? ill swap greek or aussie citizenship for us citizenship LOL


----------



## woollysheep

*So true*

This is so true! It describes exactly the stages I went throught when I moved to Israel, London, Edinburgh and then Wales.


----------



## rider9113

What is a UKC? My boyfriend is a UK citizen looking to get out of the military and move over and possibly take up a trade job after taking courses.


----------



## ValerieAnne

mikey_578 said:


> When can I apply for the lottery?


You don't need to apply for the lottery (assuming you are talking about scratch off cards/games, bingo, etc). For most of them you just need to be 18 years old. For casinos you need to be 21, and show your photo ID.


----------



## Bevdeforges

ValerieAnne said:


> You don't need to apply for the lottery (assuming you are talking about scratch off cards/games, bingo, etc). For most of them you just need to be 18 years old. For casinos you need to be 21, and show your photo ID.


I believe the poster you're replying to was referring to the US Diversity Visa lottery, not the local lotto games. There is a window for making application each year - see here for more details: Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Laws and new laws*

_Anyone living in Arizona? Those of us that have moved and retired out of the state would love any current or ongoing information about the new immigration laws in Arizona and the court action brought about by the federal government._
_This is going to get interesting._

_Gene,_
_Retired in the Philippines._


----------



## Wayfarer

Gene and Viol said:


> _Anyone living in Arizona? Those of us that have moved and retired out of the state would love any current or ongoing information about the new immigration laws in Arizona and the court action brought about by the federal government._
> _This is going to get interesting._
> 
> _Gene,_
> _Retired in the Philippines._


If you are white / caucasian you'll be alright 'cause those laws concern 'illegal immigrants' from south of the border.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Welcome*



isabelle2 said:


> newbie here so going through ur thread to be familiar.


Hi and welcome to the site. I'm from the states and now retired in the Philippines.

This is a great site and sure to be a lot of fun.

Again-welcome,


Gene...


----------



## Annna

Hi every one
my friend is looking for immigration to usa
he has studied psychology and is thinking about investing in a business there
which way is best for him?


----------



## david9977.shields

*visa for living in america*

hey i know this has nothing to do with your thread but i couldnt find out any other way to post my questions on here.
i'am looking to find out how long it take to apply for a visa to live and work in america. the area where i would like to live in the keys area florida.
some basic info about my self serving in the british army for the last 7 years but looking to move to america. as for spealized skills i dont really have anything to offer but i do get money for a course upon gettin out of the army so i can tailor that to my requirements, on the other hand i could offer some sort of skill to law enforcement considering my experience.
would be grateful if you could help me 
many thanks david


----------



## R666

Just Curious,

how does the visa waiver program work??


----------



## Bevdeforges

R666 said:


> Just Curious,
> 
> how does the visa waiver program work??


Everything you ever wanted to know, and possible more: Frequently Asked Questions about the Visa Waiver Program (VWP) and the Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA) - CBP.gov

One caution, though - VWP is only for short-term "visitors" to the US. It's primarily intended for tourists, but is often used by business people on short trips (i.e. to attend specific meetings or visit customer sites for their employer).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rider9113

david9977.shields said:


> hey i know this has nothing to do with your thread but i couldnt find out any other way to post my questions on here.
> i'am looking to find out how long it take to apply for a visa to live and work in america. the area where i would like to live in the keys area florida.
> some basic info about my self serving in the british army for the last 7 years but looking to move to america. as for spealized skills i dont really have anything to offer but i do get money for a course upon gettin out of the army so i can tailor that to my requirements, on the other hand i could offer some sort of skill to law enforcement considering my experience.
> would be grateful if you could help me
> many thanks david


Hey my boyfriend is getting out of the UK army as well. As far as I know when you take your resettlement courses and build your CV then you can talk to someone about wanting to move to america and look into courses for what you would want to do. Personally I want my boyfriend to look into getting a 2 year degree with a trade job because trade jobs are always needed regardless of a bad economy. (at least thats what i think)

I hope this helps! I am trying to find out the same answers you are, good luck!


----------



## Bevdeforges

rider9113 said:


> Hey my boyfriend is getting out of the UK army as well. As far as I know when you take your resettlement courses and build your CV then you can talk to someone about wanting to move to america and look into courses for what you would want to do. Personally I want my boyfriend to look into getting a 2 year degree with a trade job because trade jobs are always needed regardless of a bad economy. (at least thats what i think)
> 
> I hope this helps! I am trying to find out the same answers you are, good luck!


Unfortunately a trade job isn't going to help much in getting a visa for the US. If you're married to your boyfriend, you will have to show resources sufficient for sponsoring him or get someone else (your parents, for example) to co-sponsor on the financial side.

David's problem is that he will need a job with a visa sponsor before he can apply for any visa. And law enforcement is not the type of job where foreign applicants are likely to be sponsored.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rider9113

Bevdeforges said:


> Unfortunately a trade job isn't going to help much in getting a visa for the US. If you're married to your boyfriend, you will have to show resources sufficient for sponsoring him or get someone else (your parents, for example) to co-sponsor on the financial side.


What would be the best option then? I mean in order for him to come over?


----------



## Bsingh

Change of topic. 

Referring back to the original subject of this thread, and in particular on the practicalities of moving to the US, I saw a couple of interesting websites that had decent information on day-to-day issues without devolving into visa and immigration stuff (for which there are millions of sites on the web).


----------



## dcarrothers

*Possible move to Tennessee*

Hi All

Not sure is this is the right place to be posting this query but here goes...

I currently work for a company in the uk who are offering my family (wife and 4 kids) and i a relocation package to tennessee. I would prefer to try this on a temporary contract for say 12 months but they inform me this is not legal. Can anyone advise? Also what quality of living would a salary of $55000 provide considering rent, car etc needed? What are the schools like in Tennessee (Nashville area)? Thanks


----------



## Melanie Hutt

Bev: That is excellent advice. You are a visionary. I commend you 

Melanie Hutt


----------



## worldcitizen

*Between two worlds*

_Why did we leave our countries of origin_? There is no a clear or absolute answer to this phenomenon. In fact, if we have the opportunity to ask the same question to every immigrant, they would give us different and unique answers. In our statistics, we can find economic, social, political, religious or intimate reasons. Regardless the reason or cause, we can express this phenomenon as the constitution of freedom for every man or woman.
In my own experience, I grew up in Europe, and even though I might keep my nostalgia for my “motherland”, I think that citizenship is a matter of choice, linked to our personal experiences, to our inner motivations. Citizenship should be the expression of identification to some ideas, fidelity, and vision to certain political space. We didn't control the place of our birth. We accepted it because we didn't have a choice. Citizenship shouldn't compulsive, on the contrary, it should be a social manifestation of voluntary association, expression and identification. In our current social perspective, that's an utopia. But who knows? May be the society of the future will be capable to envision a culture of “free movement” and “free cooperation” After living in Europe, and having lived in different European countries, I decided to come into the United States, because I think it is the most functional democracy in the world (Some people will find this statement, debatable), but that's my opinion.
In America, I've had days in which I've felt absolutely identified with its culture. Everything seems to fit perfectly. It seems I've lived in the United for a long time. Everything is logical and congruent. But some times, I don't feel the same way. For instance, I reject the death penalty. It is painful to observe how some Americans have little regard with human life. I reject its shallowness, anti intellectualism (Everything has to be funny), but on the other hand, I value its individualism, and optimism.
Generally speaking, I feel American, and I have my personal reasons why I obtained the American citizenship, I don't imagine living elsewhere. I reject some issues as I expressed above. However, in this imperfect and free society, I think that the American Society is the most functional around the world. There are days I miss my motherland, and I will keep this feeling during the rest of my life. I think is possible and compatible to love 2 nations.
In fact, I feel “world citizen”, because I feel identified with human problems and its challenges.
In conclusion, my experience in America has taught me to love and understand the variety of human life (cultures, languages, traditions). We have some link or relationship with our motherland, not doubt about it. But we can develop attitudes more humans, and cosmopolitans. We can learn to love our adopted country and the world as well. It is the modern way to express our freedom and universalism.


----------



## Judy Tyrosvoutis

The culture shock syndrome is really true! It is so nice when you can finally laugh about the hardships and finally appreciate some amazing new ways to look at life through the eyes of your current country.


----------



## Judy Tyrosvoutis

Yes why did we leave in the first place is a good question!
In hopes of a better lifestyle. To relax. To minimize the pressure from the hectic running to meet the deadlines. 
These were some of the reasons we moved from the USA to Greece. Unfortunately these hopes were really EXPECTATIONS, which have not been realized.
I believe now that I must stop expecting and start giving and accepting to fulfill my hopes.
Take more moments and just be there to experience them without clouding my thoughts with worrisome distractions. I do struggle with the marketplace in my mind!!


----------



## ghsoft

What is the average Health Insurance for wife and 1 2-month kid?


----------



## ghsoft

Also what is the average for a 2-bed apartment is GA?


----------



## waterwhat

That's a tough question because it depends on so much. 
At my work to cover three people (myself, spouse, and child) would cost about $750/month (including what the employer pays) so it costs me much less than that. Ask your employer or potential employer what percent of the insurance premium they cover.


----------



## MrsRose

ghsoft said:


> What is the average Health Insurance for wife and 1 2-month kid?


The are many factors that can affect what you might pay for insurance. 

Typically, it will cost you less if your health insurance is provided through your employer. If you are unemployed or self-employed, you'll have to pay for private insurance. 

Insurance companies will determine your monthly premiums and coverage based on your health history and current health, along with factors like your age, sex, and whether you smoke, etc...

I'm unemployed (I stay at home with our 2 year old) and had private insurance for myself and my 2 year old, and our premiums were around $250 a month (with a very high deductible though). That was the cost for us with no pre-existing conditions, and a healthy lifestyle. (though most insurance companies quoted us at around $300-$400, with a more reasonable deductible.)


----------



## danny77

worldcitizen said:


> _
> In conclusion, my experience in America has taught me to love and understand the variety of human life (cultures, languages, traditions). We have some link or relationship with our motherland, not doubt about it. But we can develop attitudes more humans, and cosmopolitans. We can learn to love our adopted country and the world as well. It is the modern way to express our freedom and universalism._


_

This is so true, you are absolutely right! It's hard to deal with a new culture & lifestyle, especially if you come from a different continent, but once you got all those emotions in order, it's getting so much easier to adapt and embrace your new life! We are in a continuous change, whether we live in our home country or far away. We just have to learn to adapt to these changes. _


----------



## Scott28

Great post....
Can you tell me the exact procedure of immigration????????


----------



## smurf1980

Hi guys

I'm looking for some advice on how to Emigrate to Canada or the US. 
I'm a mature UK student in Electrical/Electronic Engineering, I will finish my Beng Honors Degree in June 2015. But previous to this I worked on the overhead lines up and down the UK for over 8 years this ranged from 11kV pole lines TO 400kV transmission lines. 
I will be 35 when i graduate will that be a problem and how would i go about getting a job 
Kind Regards 
Steve


----------



## hkbiscuit

I have the same problem in the UK being a US citizen. I have a university degree, and many, many years of experience in social services management, but cannot put this to use in the UK. Working entry level jobs in the field for a year so far. I can't get sponsored for gaining qualifications in the UK because (catch 22) I have a university degree, and only non degree holding employees can access the training. : (


----------



## saqibaliali

Where to find excluded countries for 2013 and 2014?


----------



## rider9113

hkbiscuit said:


> I have the same problem in the UK being a US citizen. I have a university degree, and many, many years of experience in social services management, but cannot put this to use in the UK. Working entry level jobs in the field for a year so far. I can't get sponsored for gaining qualifications in the UK because (catch 22) I have a university degree, and only non degree holding employees can access the training. : (


Do you have any tips on how to get to the UK? I also have a degree but I am 23 so my level of work is pretty entry/junior level


----------



## Bevdeforges

rider9113 said:


> Do you have any tips on how to get to the UK? I also have a degree but I am 23 so my level of work is pretty entry/junior level


I think you want to pose this question on the UK section: Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DRP12

Can someone please help me with the website to find sponsors for application for April 2015.


----------



## DRP12

My current location is India and I am looking for h1 sponsor. I have almost 8 years of work experience in Clinical SAS as statistical programmer. Wanted to know what could be the best way to find jobs/employers who offers sponsorship to international candidates ?


----------



## GCSteve

Green Cheek said:


> I just wanted to thank you for the previous few posts in this thread. I now have a feeling of 'this too will pass'.
> 
> Having been in the US for 6 weeks, I am now at the 'stupid culture' stage! Not being able to find what I want in the supermarket, why aren't there any roundabouts instead of endless red lights, and why does everybody pronounce words wrong....except me of course! Married to an American who has been with me in the UK for ten years, I'm now the foreigner ('hey, I lurrvv your accent'!)
> 
> Hopefully, or should I say....I'm sure, things will change once I find work. Oh and did I mention that I can't work here because my British medical qualifications which took me 5 years to get, including 2 years postgrad, are not accepted in the US. From being a Professional person in the UK, I am now uncertified. That really hurts me a lot.
> 
> Well, keep up the good work and I'll keep looking for meaningful occupation.


I'm not looking forward to going through Tiffani's stages again, I'm a Kiwi living in Aus for past 23years, now "coming to America" on a DV. I'm a registered Nurse specialising in Mental Health, I've got to pass the General Nurse NCLEX 9 years after graduating. THAT should be fun. I'm hoping to work as a Psych tech while I get quals sorted out. I'm hoping


----------



## GCSteve

worldcitizen said:


> _Why did we leave our countries of origin_? There is no a clear or absolute answer to this phenomenon. In fact, if we have the opportunity to ask the same question to every immigrant, they would give us different and unique answers. In our statistics, we can find economic, social, political, religious or intimate reasons. Regardless the reason or cause, we can express this phenomenon as the constitution of freedom for every man or woman.
> In my own experience, I grew up in Europe, and even though I might keep my nostalgia for my “motherland”, I think that citizenship is a matter of choice, linked to our personal experiences, to our inner motivations. Citizenship should be the expression of identification to some ideas, fidelity, and vision to certain political space. We didn't control the place of our birth. We accepted it because we didn't have a choice. Citizenship shouldn't compulsive, on the contrary, it should be a social manifestation of voluntary association, expression and identification. In our current social perspective, that's an utopia. But who knows? May be the society of the future will be capable to envision a culture of “free movement” and “free cooperation” After living in Europe, and having lived in different European countries, I decided to come into the United States, because I think it is the most functional democracy in the world (Some people will find this statement, debatable), but that's my opinion.
> In America, I've had days in which I've felt absolutely identified with its culture. Everything seems to fit perfectly. It seems I've lived in the United for a long time. Everything is logical and congruent. But some times, I don't feel the same way. For instance, I reject the death penalty. It is painful to observe how some Americans have little regard with human life. I reject its shallowness, anti intellectualism (Everything has to be funny), but on the other hand, I value its individualism, and optimism.
> Generally speaking, I feel American, and I have my personal reasons why I obtained the American citizenship, I don't imagine living elsewhere. I reject some issues as I expressed above. However, in this imperfect and free society, I think that the American Society is the most functional around the world. There are days I miss my motherland, and I will keep this feeling during the rest of my life. I think is possible and compatible to love 2 nations.
> In fact, I feel “world citizen”, because I feel identified with human problems and its challenges.
> In conclusion, my experience in America has taught me to love and understand the variety of human life (cultures, languages, traditions). We have some link or relationship with our motherland, not doubt about it. But we can develop attitudes more humans, and cosmopolitans. We can learn to love our adopted country and the world as well. It is the modern way to express our freedom and universalism.


I'm liking where you are coming from. I have UK/european passport eligibility through my father, (English), I was born in New Zealand then emigrated to Australia and raised my children there, now my wife and I have qualified through the Diversity Visa program to move to the USA. World Citizen has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Heiligers

Hi there,
You say that your medical qualifications aren't valid in the US? How did you find that out and how on Earth are you coping with it?
I've got a PhD in Physics from South Africa, which also took the better part of 10 years to get. Hopefully that will be recognised in the US or I start from scratch again.


----------



## Top 35

*Working with VWP in the USA*

Hi!!!

I would like to know if a EU worker paid by a EU company could work in the USA developing tasks as assembly of electrical installations or other type assembly work in the home of customer located in American territory.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------

